# Cannabis Science Inc. Offer Homeland Security Administration CBD Swine Flu Treatment



## 7greeneyes (Apr 29, 2009)

URL: hxxp://pr.cannazine.co.uk/200904291013/green/eco-news/cannabis-science-inc.-offer-homeland-security-administration-cbd-swine-flu-treatment.html  *************************************************************  While pharmaceutical juggernauts Roche (Tamiflu), and Glaxo SmithKline (Relenza) wonder whether their anti-flu medication stocks will hold up under the strain of what some experts are calling an impending epidemic of A (H1N1) Swine Influenza, an emerging cannabis treatment company in the USA has offered to step up to the plate with a short term rescue package. Steven Kubby; CEO of Cannabis Science Inc doesn't only talk the talk Steven Kubby; CEO of Cannabis Science Inc doesn't only talk the talk 	   	Cannabis Science Inc. currently has a 'whole-cannabis lozenge' in development which according to CEO Steve Kubby, is showing great promise in the treatment of both -  - the 'H5N1' bird flu and 'H1N1' swine flu viruses.  In a letter written to Homeland Security Administration Secretary Janet Napolitanos office, the Company has offered to ramp up production and produce up to 1 million doses of its whole-cannabis lozenge, and provide them to HSA for distribution at cost. A saving to the US public purse which could be measured in the millions of tax-payer dollars.  CSI President & CEO, Steven W. Kubby said, "We have the science and preliminary anecdotal results confirming the anti-inflammatory properties of our new lozenges and indicating they may present an effective and non-toxic treatment for minimizing the symptoms and harm from influenza infections".  "Our lozenges appear to down-regulate the body's excessive inflammatory response to the influenza virus, which could reduce the deadly consequences of an infection into something that is more like a common cold".  CSI Director and Chief Science Officer Dr. Robert J. Melamede explains how the Endocannabinoid treatment works to fight the deadly virus.  "The influenza virus has a unique genetic make up that, in combination with its replicative machinery, has an extraordinary capacity to mutate. As a result, the high lethality of some strains can be attributed to the resulting adult respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS). ARDS is caused by an excessive immune inflammatory response driven by Tumor Necrosis Factor (TNF) that leads to the death of respiratory epithelial cells and resulting organ failure. Endocannabinoids are natures way of controlling TNF activity. Existing peer reviewed publications have shown that phytocannabinoids can prevent this cell death by mimicking the endocannabinoids that nature has selected to prevent excessive inflammatory immune responses."  But its not all good news regarding cannabis.  Before you rush off to score an ounce of hi-grade in a bid to stave off the swine flu virus, Dr Melamede had this to say regarding smoked marijuana;  Smoked marijuana will not effectively prevent the excessive inflammatory response, despite delivering the beneficial pharmacological agents, due to the irritating, pro-inflammatory nature of smoke. In fact, I believe it will make things worse and should be avoided by infected individuals."  Pandemic? If a swine or bird flu pandemic emerges", continued CEO Steven Kubby, "and everyone seems to think that it is just a matter of when, not if --, there is simply no time for the usual bureaucratic process".  "With emergency government approval" he continued, "we can legally access the huge supply of medical cannabis available in California to produce millions of life saving doses within a relatively short period of time.  Cannabis Low-Toxicity Medicine There's absolutely no doubt that the beneficial properties as outlined by Dr Melamede, allied to the relatively benign side-effect profile cannabis is renowned for, presents a very real opportunity for the US administration to embrace the emerging technology which is marijuana medicine.  But will they accept this altruistic offer from Cannabis Science Inc?  This writer doesn't think so. The pharmaceutical industry, which is a major controlling force in US Congress, simply won't allow it.  But I hope I'm wrong.  CLICK HERE to read the full story from Cannabis Science Inc.  Cannabis Science works with world authorities on phytocannabinoid science developing cannabis-based therapeutics that will holistically promote health by restoring biochemical balance. By adhering to underlying scientific principles, the Company will manipulate all-pervasive phytocannabinoid processes to target a variety of disparate illnesses.  hxxp://www.cannabisscience.com [email protected]his e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it  CannaZine Cannabis News hxxp://cannazine.co.uk


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, if Cannibis is a "cure" for the Swine flu, I think we are all pretty safe!
I know I am!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 29, 2009)

America had its first death related to this flu this morning. 
22 month old baby in Houston. Brought from Mexico to Houston for treatment.

Going to be alot of heartbreaking stories like that surfacing I dread. If help is out there for it, it needs to be used to its fullest.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL how many alcohol companies do things like this. Come on America how do you think mj is wrong


----------



## Tater (Apr 29, 2009)

According the the World Health Organization there has been a total of 7 confirmed deaths.  On average 33000 people die each year in the US from the regular old boring flu.  Anyone remember the swine flu outbreak in 1979 killed a whopping 150 people worldwide OMG.  But hey I mean if you just need a reason to panic than by all means turn CNN back on lmao.

swine flu pffft.

Also imho the US government would making a monumentally stupid move by investing any money into a "cure" for the swine flu.  We have been trying to find a way to cure the influenza virus (and many others) for years now with not much luck.  Its a nice thought though and a great little promotional gimic.

Edited because of inaccurate flu deaths number, sorry folks my memory slipped for a bit lol.


----------



## DownSouth34 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would say that the 60k estimate is a bit high. To my knowledge the number is between 33k and 36k each year die from influenza, but these people are the old and the young (weak immune systems) generally.  What makes this bug interesting is that the people expiring (which i believe there have been roughly 1000 in mexico, check me on this I could be wrong) are in the age group of 25-45 year olds.  Also these people are dying because, ironically, their immune systems are strong and in good working order.  Healthy people die (like in 1918) from the flu because their bodies own immune system mounts an amazingly strong response and actually kills itself.  This bug is amazing (or scary) because it incorporates 3 types of flu in 1, including swine, human, and avian.  Another amazing thing that his bug did was jump from animal to human to human.  The 2nd part of that jump (human to human so quickly) is what makes this bug particulalry bad.  When there were those several cases of avian flu over in bangkok (I think) the bug jumped from bird to human, but the human was the dead-end host in that case.  The bug had not mutated to where it could then jump from person to person (cause if it did, we would be in a much smaller populated world right now).

I think the panic comes from the media, but at the same time it shouldn't be scoffed at.  The next couple of weeks will be very interesting from a virologist/microbiologists point of view as we discover more about this thing.

Oh and I think the cannibis lozenge (spelling) is not meant to cure, but to reduce the bodies' immune response mounted against the flu. Got a little long with this, but i'm interested in this little things you can't see, but can turn you into feeble child without much work. 

P.S 2 more weeks till I can finally try my 1st crop I harvested on Easter!!! It's killin me staring back at me in those jars.

Oh yeah, Wash your hands people!!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 29, 2009)

i pray that the swine flu doesnt break out in the U.S. but if it does and Mr Kubby's proposal is accepted then there will be undeniable proof of just one of the many medicinal properties of Cannabis.  with that proof there would be no explanation that could justify keeping Cannabis a Schedule I controlled substance.

as a Medical Marijuana user in a hostile state this is a God send.  

just imagine how many more lozenges could be made if the DEA stayed out of a States Rights.  anyway.....

SSH


----------



## Tater (Apr 30, 2009)

DownSouth34 said:
			
		

> I would say that the 60k estimate is a bit high. To my knowledge the number is between 33k and 36k each year die from influenza, but these people are the old and the young (weak immune systems) generally.  What makes this bug interesting is that the people expiring (which i believe there have been roughly 1000 in mexico, check me on this I could be wrong) are in the age group of 25-45 year olds.  Also these people are dying because, ironically, their immune systems are strong and in good working order.  Healthy people die (like in 1918) from the flu because their bodies own immune system mounts an amazingly strong response and actually kills itself.  This bug is amazing (or scary) because it incorporates 3 types of flu in 1, including swine, human, and avian.  Another amazing thing that his bug did was jump from animal to human to human.  The 2nd part of that jump (human to human so quickly) is what makes this bug particulalry bad.  When there were those several cases of avian flu over in bangkok (I think) the bug jumped from bird to human, but the human was the dead-end host in that case.  The bug had not mutated to where it could then jump from person to person (cause if it did, we would be in a much smaller populated world right now).
> 
> I think the panic comes from the media, but at the same time it shouldn't be scoffed at.  The next couple of weeks will be very interesting from a virologist/microbiologists point of view as we discover more about this thing.
> 
> ...



This is exactly the type of fearmongering we should be trying to avoid.  Educate yourself on the situation before blindly spreading fear and misinformation, its the only responsible thing we can do in order to "do our part".  If history has taught us anything it that fear and panic don't usually lead to good and sound decisions based on logic and reasoning.

Here is the latest official release from the world health organization

http://www.who.int/csr/don/2009_04_29/en/index.html

That was issued 11 hours ago.
But I'm sure FOX News and CNN have thoughly checked their sources and would never misrepresent a situation in order to increase ratings.  Errrr waitaminute.

EDIT
Oh yeah I should probably also point out that the virus is not airborne so your face masks are pretty much useless, don't put your fingers in your mouth or rub your eyes and you should be fine.

Just saw a ticket for a 7 night all inclusive stay in mazatland including flight for 351 canadian....... on second thought ignore everything above and resume panicking, I got a honeymoon to pay for!!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 30, 2009)

I think DownSouth gave some great information and answered a lot of questions I had. If anyone panics from reading that than they are going to panic at anything. It didn't make me panic- it makes me want to stay clean and wash my hands.

It really is scary that it jumped from human to human so fast though


----------



## DownSouth34 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was misinformed about the 1000 deaths in mexico, not sure where I saw that figure, but I remember I was amazed by it.  It was not my intention to fear-monger, just give some facts about this thing (although I was wrong about the death figure from Mex. sorry.) 

GG: Yes it is very scary that this thing went human to human so fast.  We had our first couple confirmed cases in Bama yesterday, including 1 in a daycare at the University i'm at and 2 in my hometown up north.  Once again it was kids at schools. Bless them, they are just great virus spreaders.

I have a hypothetical possible future that I could see from this bug.  Since this bad boy has parts of 3 different flu strains in it and is rapidly evolving, I could see it altering it's outer protein coat (where the H and N numbers come from in the name, protein coat configuration) and yet again another strain could emerge. This is just a guess of mine, probably unlikely.


----------



## Tater (May 1, 2009)

> 1 May 2009 -- The situation continues to evolve rapidly. As of 06:00 GMT, 1 May 2009, 11 countries have officially reported 331 cases of influenza A(H1N1) infection.
> 
> The United States Government has reported 109 laboratory confirmed human cases, including one death. Mexico has reported 156 confirmed human cases of infection, including nine deaths.
> 
> ...



OMG everybody panic.  Or just wash your hands.

If you don't have a compromised immune system already and you are between the ages of 2-60 you should be fine.  Even if you catch it all you do is go home and eat chicken soup for a few days and whammo, you're fine.  I do like watching the cattle get all rilled up though.

/me goes back to poking people with sticks.


----------



## BBFan (May 1, 2009)

Some interesting comments on the subject.  Of course the media is going to milk this for all its worth- it sells ad space!  The "media" is nothing more than a group of "for profit" companies trying to make a buck and will present the news in the way that best helps them achieve that goal.

That being said- unfortunately regarding the original post to this thread- I also saw it in another thread- regarding Cannabis Science, Inc, this sounds to me like a big promotional stunt playing on peoples fears.  Seems to me the claim is the anti-inflammatory benefits of the product.  Treating a symptom, not being a cure.

The biggest issue I have is that this company is offering their product "at cost"; not for free.  And "cost" is a very ambiguous figure.  In this economy, there are many companies that would love the opportunity to give products away for cost, just to keep the operation going (myself included).  I don't see this as any sort of magnanimous effort on their part.

Just imho.


----------

